
PJDL (Padded Jittering Data Link) – Open alternative to 1-Wire - gioscarab
https://github.com/gioblu/PJON/blob/12.0/src/strategies/SoftwareBitBang/specification/PJDL-specification-v4.0.md
======
gioscarab
More info here: www.pjon.org

